# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Avatars, avatar creation system, VRChat Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - VRChat Inc.

VRChat, social virtual reality platform

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing Avatars 3.0"

August 7, 2020

----------

